# Aloris vs Phase II BXA Tool Post



## Kickstart (Aug 3, 2014)

Anyone have any experience with both the Aloris and Phase II BXA Tool Post?  I've heard that the only difference is price.

Thanks


----------



## Dog (Aug 3, 2014)

Kickstart said:


> Anyone have any experience with both the Aloris and Phase II BXA Tool Post?  I've heard that the only difference is price.
> 
> Thanks



Not true. Aloris is smoother, tighter, better built and finished and made in USA as opposed to china.


----------



## calstar (Aug 3, 2014)

Dog said:


> Not true. Aloris is smoother, tighter, better built and finished and made in USA as opposed to china.




I'm sure this is true but for the hobbyist I can't see how the end product(the part machined) or ease of use would be noticeably different. That being said if I could get either one for free I'd take the Aloris in a heartbeat.  

Brian


----------



## astjp2 (Aug 3, 2014)

I went with a DTM because I got a deal on the fleabag...a little cleanup of old grease, like new and butter smooth.  Tim


----------



## wrmiller (Aug 3, 2014)

First thing I noticed was the better repeatability and tightness  of the Aloris. And that did make a difference in finish for me. 

Bill


----------



## cuseguy (Aug 3, 2014)

The big "2" Aloris and Dorian are essentially in their own league for repeatability. Yes I know there are the Swiss systems and some other brands that will try to make a case for equality,but they are a blip on the screen.
  I used to think my Phase II was great, until I realized I was constantly recalibrating my DRO after tool changes. Happened upon a used Aloris and my eyes were opened! Then I found a new Dorian BXA set for an unbelievable price and that was every bit as good as the Aloris. Does the average hobbyist need it? Well thats up to the hobbyist. I know that since my income depends on speed and accuracy, it is a no-brainer.   

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Note 3.


----------



## darkzero (Aug 3, 2014)

Phase II is the best you'll get from China, no they are not all the same even though they use the same p/ns. I'd take a well used Aloris over a new Phase II any day. DTMs are very nice, I'd buy another one without thinking twice. I couldn't find a DTM at the time when I needed a new tool post. I went with Dorian & I'm really glad I did. Nothing wrong with Aloris but I like the Dorian SQCTP (newest wedge type) so much better. It has become my favorite.


----------



## Kickstart (Aug 4, 2014)

Thank you all for your comments.
 I can understand using the very best if your tool post is making you money. My lathe is used when I need to make something so it's just another toy in my collection. I am a firm believer of you get what you pay for however I ask my self on something like this, Do I really need something with that much precision.
I'm still on the fence about the Aloris but now have to check out the Dorian )

Anyone else Please feel free to add your two cents.

Thanks


----------



## rmack898 (Aug 4, 2014)

OK, here's my .02

I have a Phase II BXA on the lathe that I run at my day job, I have Aloris posts on both of may lathes at home. I can make parts with just as much quality at my day job as I can make at home. Given the choice I would always take the Aloris over the Phase II as long as cost was not an issue.

In a home shop I really don't see the need to spend the money on anything better than Phase II and if my lathes didn't come with Aloris posts already on them they would probably have Phase II on them.


----------



## davidh (Aug 4, 2014)

mac has my view on the issue.  whatever you can afford for what you want to accomplish.  
lantern posts holders were great when lathe's first appeared on earth. it was whatever was working at the time.     what did they know


----------



## Fabrickator (Aug 4, 2014)

I own Phase 2 because of the price, but I like Aloris or other USA brands alot too.  One thing you need to resolve in your mind and wallet, it's not just the total kit, but also how many holders you'll be buying in the long run.  Unless you want to keep changing the bits back and forth alot, and there you can lose that extra bit of acuracy you just paid for.  I have six so far at about $40 a pop for a Phase 2.  Check out the prices on an American brand.


----------



## Kickstart (Aug 4, 2014)

Thanks Mac, this is an excellent comparison and exactly what I was looking for.



rmack898 said:


> OK, here's my .02
> 
> I have a Phase II BXA on the lathe that I run at my day job, I have Aloris posts on both of may lathes at home. I can make parts with just as much quality at my day job as I can make at home. Given the choice I would always take the Aloris over the Phase II as long as cost was not an issue.
> 
> In a home shop I really don't see the need to spend the money on anything better than Phase II and if my lathes didn't come with Aloris posts already on them they would probably have Phase II on them.



- - - Updated - - -

- - - Updated - - -


Oh yea getting that rocker just right was always fun.



davidh said:


> mac has my view on the issue.  whatever you can afford for what you want to accomplish.
> lantern posts holders were great when lathe's first appeared on earth. it was whatever was working at the time.     what did they know


----------



## downsizingnow48 (Aug 7, 2014)

I got Aloris for my Craftsman 12" after considering the various import alternatives.  OK it is more expensive and OK a good quality import clone would do the work.  I agree with the practical advice already offered.  But, I considered, the difference in cost between the good import and the American made Aloris boiled down to about two tanks of gas in my pickup.  So I asked myself whether I was willing to invest a couple tanks of gas in an American machine company, and decided to go for the American made product.  The Aloris is a very fine piece of equipment and there is a value to that as well.


----------



## Lucky 13 (Aug 17, 2014)

We have a Phase 2 AXA on the South Bend 10L at work and I have a BXA from Tools4cheap.com on my 13" South Bend at home. No problems with either. If you go with the Chinese tool post (Phase 2 or other), the wedge is the better option and replace the hardware on the tool holders. The M8 x 1.25 set screws seem like they are carved from soap and coated in shoe polish. The elevation screw M10 x 1.0 will blow out the hex socket screw the first time you tighten it, so replace it too.


----------



## old_dave (Aug 18, 2014)

downsizingnow48 said:


> I got Aloris for my Craftsman 12" after considering the various import alternatives.  OK it is more expensive and OK a good quality import clone would do the work.  I agree with the practical advice already offered.  But, I considered, the difference in cost between the good import and the American made Aloris boiled down to about two tanks of gas in my pickup.  So I asked myself whether I was willing to invest a couple tanks of gas in an American machine company, and decided to go for the American made product.  The Aloris is a very fine piece of equipment and there is a value to that as well.



I think these are good points (probably in part because they reflect the way I feel). Also consider how long you are going to own and use this tool post, you are probably going to end up "amortizing" the additional cost over a number of years. An if you wait for one of Enco's 20% off sales, the cost difference will be even less.
David


----------



## jaycan (Aug 20, 2014)

astjp2 said:


> I went with a DTM because I got a deal on the fleabag



Tim
I also have a used DTM BXA series however, where do you find additional holders? Is there a cross reference anywhere as to which holders are interchangeable?
Thanks
Jim


----------



## darkzero (Aug 20, 2014)

jaycan said:


> Tim
> I also have a used DTM BXA series however, where do you find additional holders? Is there a cross reference anywhere as to which holders are interchangeable?
> Thanks
> Jim



If you have a DTM BXA size tool post then that is DTM pn TP75A. Any BXA holder from Aloris or Dorian would fit. China BXA holders (series 250-*2*00) should fit too. I say "should" cause some people have said some China BXA holders don't fit whatever brand tool holder they have. I use China holders with my Dorian & never had a problem, yet.


----------



## astjp2 (Aug 21, 2014)

I bought a bunch of Dorian holders from Zoro tool for like 50 each when they have a sale.  They are not the $19 chicom stuff and I only have about 6 of the Dorian, but I am just that way when it comes to tools.  I also have a couple of Aloris holders, 2 boring bar holders, one that holds a drill chuck and I need to get a parting tool holder but I have enough now that I can actually do some pretty cool things.  Now I just need to get my lathe rebuilt....Tim


----------



## Falcon67 (Aug 21, 2014)

FWIW - I have a AXA Phase II on the 9x20 and the new Enco came with a BXA size something.  Bought many tool holders from CDCO.  Never had a problem with the cheap ones.  The cheap holders seem to work pretty well.  Not building aircraft and have a budget, you do the best you can.


----------



## frostheave (Aug 21, 2014)

jaycan said:


> Tim
> I also have a used DTM BXA series however, where do you find additional holders? Is there a cross reference anywhere as to which holders are interchangeable?
> Thanks
> Jim



I have an Aloris BXA tool post.  I was considering buying a Dorian holder but was confused by its' specs.  The Dorian BXA accepts a maximum 1" tool and the Aloris only 5/8".  I called Dorian and was assured their BXA tool holder would fit my Aloris QCTP so I ordered one up to give it a try.  It does indeed fit but is much larger than the Aloris.  The Dorian is fantastic quality but gives a lesser height adjustment range than the Aloris.  See the comparison photos below.

Bob


----------



## Kickstart (Aug 29, 2014)

Well I decided to get the Aloris BXA wedge after Enco made me an offer I could not refuse, $319 delivered. It will replace the no name piston post that was on it when I bought it however it came with five Aloris blocks (3/4 boring bar, parting and 3 with the V groove) so needless to say I'm good on blocks.
I do try my best to buy Made in USA.


----------

